# Flashing windows?



## TaskBoy (Nov 26, 2008)

We're having HardiePlank siding installed and the house is being wrapped with Tyvek over the open studs. I saw that the guys ran Tyvek up to the window edges, taping it with the Tyvek tape. The old FortiFiber flashing (circa 1973) fell away prior to them doing this. They did not add any new flashing around the window before the Tyvek. Do they need to? Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello TaskBoy:
Yes, new flashing is certainly needed. I would want to see some new aluminum or copper flashing all around openings.
Glenn


----------



## SPISurfer (Dec 1, 2008)

TaskBoy:
Glenn pointed me toward Building Science when I installed my windows.  They are out of CA.  Here a link to youtube explaining Tyvek flashing technique.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpqJxbk5qwc]YouTube - Proper Technique for Flashing and Window Installation[/ame]


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 15, 2009)

There should have been some new peel and stick flashing at the very least.  You start from the bottom and work your way up with the tyvek overlapping the piece at the very top.  It works much like overlapping shingle on a roof.  In addition, a piece of head flashing above the window would have been nice if the window didn't have one incorporated into it already.

     Josh Jaros (The Woodlands, TX)


----------



## TaskBoy (Jan 15, 2009)

Josh, the job is almost done (final paint). But, they re-did it just like your post. They pulled back the Tyvek and Moistopped the window and then put back the Tyvek. Take care.


----------



## GBR (Apr 4, 2009)

Allan, check out the dates posted. I hope it wasn't sheathed in T-1-11 before, or they wouldn' t have much shear now!    Be safe, GBR


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello AllenB:
When I open the Forum I always click on 'New Posts' at the top of the page. That way you are dealing with current questions and answers. It saves a lot of time.
Glenn


----------

